# Are these Rocks ok?



## jeebuscrp (Apr 7, 2014)

I found two types of rocks at my local landscape store that I thought were pretty cool. Has anyone had experiences with these rocks? The first one the worker called "honeycomb" and the second looks like a type of slate.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

They look good to me, J. You could try the vinegar test, but I'm not sure that's a sure indicator of anything one way or the other (if it fizzes, supposedly don't use them, if not, they're inert and supposed to be OK. I poured vinegar on one of mine, just to be sure. Not a single bubble. YMMV). If they don't look like they'll flake apart underwater, give'em a good scrub and put them in. I've not put new rocks in a tank that has fish in it already, so if you rinse them with tap, you may want to put them in with a water change so you can dechlor the whole thing. Personally, I like the first picture, the rocks a are a little thicker with some variation in them so you can stack them or set them upright on their own. I like the brown/gold color a lot though.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

Look like slate to me. I'd use them.


----------



## jeebuscrp (Apr 7, 2014)

cool for 20 cents a pounds I think I'll pick up some.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

The first looks like limestone (calcium carbonate) and will react with vinegar (any acid). This is not a bad thing since the habitats of East African cichlids and most Central American cichlids are predominantly limestone. It's great for fish that appreciate, more alkaline (>7) pH and harder water. So it can be good depending on the type of fish you're planning to keep with it. It wouldn't be a good choice for most SA fish, that do best in softer, more acidic (pH<7) water. The second might be slate but might just be another form of limestone as well. You can't really go wrong with granite which is inert to acids and won't alter the chemistry of your water.


----------



## jeebuscrp (Apr 7, 2014)

I ended up going with the first one. I cleaned them up and put them in this afternoon. I think it turned out pretty good. Fish seem happy...


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

They look great, fantastic work!


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Great job. I'm sure your fish are pleased too. :thumb:


----------

